# Reptile breeders?



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey guys. I am looking to get more Anoles for my enclosure as I only have the one lone guy who is about a year old. I am not fond of the idea of getting them from a petstore and I can not find a breeder or rescue anywhere near me. Do breeders even breed this type of lizard?


----------



## Sidders (Dec 6, 2010)

Come down to Florida, we have plenty green and brown Anoles to catch. 

Unfortunately I'm no help with reptiles.  Good luck though.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

LOL When I was in FL in August there were little green lizards all over the place. My BF was just thrilled to find out I was content to chase lizards and toads while he spent tons of money on a trip to Disney xD

When I was there I saw the biggest frog I have seen in my entire life it was the size of a soft ball. If it were not for the weather mood swings down there I would live there xD


----------

